

Pirate Party 3rd Largest Political Party in Sweden - nixy
http://torrentfreak.com/pirate-party-3rd-largest-political-party-in-sweden-090506/

======
metachris
wow

i hope they gain two or more seats in the european parliament. suddenly, eu-
politics would be much more interesting to follow. on June 7 i'll vote for
them instead of the green party, i've typically seen as the least evil. the
pirate party stands for ideals i can fully support.

since they're still a very young party they might not have good answers to a
lot of questions. but they will learn and grow and spread, and will have a
certain kind of influence / voice. that is a step in the right direction

~~~
TallGuyShort
That's one thing I like about the parliament system - most people would surely
agree that the Pirate party isn't the best party in every situation, but an
awful lot of people agree with what they have to say - and now that's gonna
get official representation, even if it's just on a small scale in government.

------
Batsu
Every time I come across the whole pirate bay situation, I can't help but feel
like it started as a joke that everyone took seriously and it spiraled out of
control.

Does anyone else feel like this or is it just me?

~~~
nop
It started as a hobby project and they are quite insistent that it still is,
it's just an extremely popular hobby project. The whole thing is essentially
run in a crowd-sourcing "I can improve/change that, so I will"-type of way.

So substitute joke for hobby and you are spot on.

------
Kollner
Christ. They have a country falling apart under the burdens of mass
immigration. Ppl who even consider voting for those morons would have to be
complete idiots.

~~~
pavlov
Sweden is "falling apart"? Way to exaggerate... Here's some Nordic news in a
similarly credible vein:

\- Finland's population vanishes entirely due to suicides and domestic knife
violence

\- Norwegian language extinct due to general sulkiness

\- Iceland disappears into the Atlantic under the weight of Kaupthing Bank's
debt

\- Danes eat too much fatty foods, explode leaving a greasy stain on EU map

~~~
Kollner
Generally Swedes are political ignorants, which to some degree is caused by
having a (socialist) oppressive media that denies debate about sensitive
issues. Instead of discussing something real people turn to completely
ridiculous (but safe) topics like gender equality, de-constructing the "idea"
of sexes and now copy right laws.

So actually, I don't think I am exaggerating. Of course I don't know for sure,
but my predication is that by 2025 calls for creation of an islamic state on
swedish ground will be a reality. Armed conflict will follow in sweden and
other parts of europe.

Copyright laws? Who gives a fuck. Buy your music and videos in iTunes store
and focus on something real.

